# seaside campsite suggestions



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a quiet seaside site with sandy beaches which allow dogs anywhere in the UK.

Thanks
dillon


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

New England bay CC site is right on the beach (sand dunes) and I am sure they allow dogs, we were there last September and it was really nice quiet with generous pitches.

Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dogs & Dillon*

Formby Point

Spitting Distance!

Quiet and Dogs allowed (as far as I can gather).

Any Help?

TM


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Alan Rogers do a guide to beach sites and separate one for dog-friendly sites, but not a 'dog-friendly beach sites' book!

http://alanrogers.com/guides/beach

http://alanrogers.com/guides/dogs

Also, they only each have a handful in the UK, because the books cover Europe as well - so perhaps not a great deal of help. Unless you'd ever think of going abroad too.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Southport caravan club site by Victoria Park and the sand dunes - near to the park and ride and town centre - and us!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

To get you going:

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=219

(This is a very useful website if you've not met it before. You can filter by lots of criteria and most of the camp sites have plenty of reviews.)

G

Edit: forgot to say. There are more UK sites- by county- further down the page than the French ones so scroll past the French ones. It's a daft way of doing it but all UK coastal counties are there !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi dillon

We do have 3 rallys on sites that are opposite beaches that are dog friendly 2 at Warren Farm Brean Sands
and one at Southport.

The Brean ones dogs are allowed on the beach all year round.

Southport you can only take them on certain parts of the beach.

The beach at Mablethorpe is also dog friendly on the left hand side.


Jacquie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Thorntonloch, nr Dunbar is a small static site with a few touring pitches. All the pitches are just a few steps to the beach.
Thorntonloch

Glan Y Gors, in Llandnwg, Near Harlech. A small C&CC certificated site. Has very hazardous steps down to beach. There is a notice warning folk not to use them but most people did.  I walked 3 minutes down the road to the beach but came back up the steps. It doesn't have sea views though, as the hedge is very high, but we were there in a hurrican so the hedge was a godsend. :lol: There is also a station a few minutes walk away from the site. 
Lesley

Edited: Got name of campsite (Glan Y Gors) wrong. I had called it Glan Y Mor


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Dunnett Bay Cc site - 2 miles of sandy beach plus dunes plus fantastic walks to Dunnett Head. Dog paradise, they are allowed everywhere, can run free.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Its worth getting 'Sea View Camping'

www.vicariousbooks.co.uk

..... a most comprehensive guide to the whole of the UK's seaside sites, many of which have beaches nearby

Must agree with CC Dunnet Sands recommendation I've stayed there a lot and the facilities are superb even by the high standards of the CC and the beach is really super-superb  . If you go there look inland towards the trees beyond the fields and you will probably see harriers (bird of prey - not jets, we sold them to the yanks  ) especially at breakfast and tea time which is really convenient!

...... only problem - it is a rather long way - so use the guide to plan a beach-site tour of Britain you will eventually arrive at Dunnet!

Happy travels


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

try Bude or Polzeath (Tristrams - expensive but location, location, etc)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Leeds DA run a rally C&CC in Fraisthorpe. For about 3 weeks. Very quiet nothing around but sand sea and fields.

Next to beach, around £7 a night I think, you can walk along beach into Bridlington

Mandy


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your reply's.


----------

